# Tbirds dawn shots and KAFW Airshow Ft worth 2016



## davechng (Oct 21, 2016)

We get to photograph the Thunderbirds from a different perspective

Here are the static shots in the morning












SOme of the amazing performance that afternoon by our Air Force finest....
















Please click on the site below for the full detail report of this amazing airshow in Alliance FT Worth...

http://airwingspotter.com/ft-worth-alliance-airshow-2016/

DaveC


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi Dave. 
Really nice shots, nicely done on the cross shot and the static shots are in beautiful light. 

Cheers, Graham. 



davechng said:


> We get to photograph the Thunderbirds from a different perspective
> 
> Here are the static shots in the morning
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 21, 2016)

I really like the second shot. Out of curiosity, is it possible to freeze both planes when crossing at any shutter speed?


----------



## ritholtz (Oct 21, 2016)

Is this airshow for general public? What time they do it every year.

Thanks


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

davechng said:


> We get to photograph the Thunderbirds from a different perspective
> 
> Here are the static shots in the morning




Beautiful series, Dave. Great shots.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey Dave,

Excellent shooting. You put me to shame, but I'll post a few anyway. I didn't see you there!


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 22, 2016)

Two more, one for fun


----------



## davechng (Oct 22, 2016)

thank for the kind words

YEs I was in the show on Alliance show on Sun! when the Tbirds was out I went outside to photograph that have much better lighting from the west wide of the runway.

As for the show they usually have it in Oct time frame every year.. and yes! open to public

I don;t think you can get both sharp shots unless they are very close to each other .. since at that focal length... the depth of field may not accomodate such variations

DAveC


DAveC


----------



## davechng (Oct 26, 2016)

HI Scott

Quite a show isn;t it?? Just that by the time Tbirds is up! the lightning was just horrible! I had to go out of the Airshow and photograph them outside to get good light,

DaveC



scottkinfw said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Excellent shooting. You put me to shame, but I'll post a few anyway. I didn't see you there!


----------

